# Got a new camera and wanted to share vid of my tank (HD)



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

Hah it was entertaining with the tv in the background. Made it look like the clown loach was talking. Thanks for sharing... nice crystal clear water and I really enjoy seeing all the fish enjoying themselves. I like the co2 diffusing right to the spray bar; makes it look really pretty on video.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

fusiongt said:


> Hah it was entertaining with the tv in the background. Made it look like the clown loach was talking. Thanks for sharing... nice crystal clear water and I really enjoy seeing all the fish enjoying themselves. I like the co2 diffusing right to the spray bar; makes it look really pretty on video.


Thanks glad you liked it  I put my mag float in front of my diffuser so the bubbles would reach out to the spray bar. I took a pic of a fish the other day that looked like he was watching tv


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Good camera! Cool Clown Loach. Terrible TV show, lol! Beautiful tank!


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Daximus said:


> Good camera! Cool Clown Loach. Terrible TV show, lol! Beautiful tank!


Lol thanks! Still wondering if anyone is going to guess what movie it is in the background.


----------

